# My Oracle Set up



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hope you like it, been trying to post all day :-D ha!

My first setup


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh my! It looks great. The long wait was worth it


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks Mildred, I tend to spend a lot of time wiping it down and keeping it shiny!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I bet you couldn't get back from holiday quick enough! Nice machine!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice machine Wes, looks great.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good. I'm sure you will enjoy its products.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice - I do love the look of the Sage machines and the packaging of the grinder internal makes a lot of sense for those who are space constrained


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I bet you couldn't get back from holiday quick enough! Nice machine!


Im sure I was the only one smiling in the airport departure lounge!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

How's the first day with it been? Are you all coffeed-up yet


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

MildredM said:


> How's the first day with it been? Are you all coffeed-up yet


I have been out all day at a christening over in Manchester, now stuck in traffic on the way home!

My parents are staying over so my dad and I are going to have a play about, should be fun, I'll report back 

ih and thank you for asking


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Big fan of sage machines here. I'm sure your going to get some great coffee out of this.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks good ! Hope you get many great drinks from it.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

MildredM said:


> How's the first day with it been? Are you all coffeed-up yet


Had a bit of a play around tonight, I've used the machine for about a week now.

im using some 8 day old rave beans (Italian job) .

Got the overall feeling I needed to grind a bit too fine to get what looked like a nice extraction but only had a few goes and it's not very scientific!

I couldn't work out if the shots were strong or bitter or sour if I'm honest. I'm thinking I'll have more of a play after the white glove guy has been . That way I won't burn through kilos of beans and I can see I may get frustrated.

im visiting north man coffee tomorrow in Bridlington and I intend to have a chat and enjoy a nice espresso so I can taste how it should taste, at the moment I don't know what's right or wrong!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wes78 said:


> Had a bit of a play around tonight, I've used the machine for about a week now.
> 
> im using some 8 day old rave beans (Italian job) .
> 
> ...


Great idea! North Man Coffee in Brid looks great! It will definitely be a good idea to have a chat and try a good Espresso and get some tips


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes indeed, I shall report back!

just to add, the tastes I got from my trials made me turn my face up if you know what I mean!

This will be a journey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't go on what looks nice . Weigh out , taste , adjust . If your can't make flavours out , then add a little water to the shot . Italian job will have a robusta kick to it , so may feel, taste strong purely as a result of the robusta. Personally I found it hard to drink , especially neat and lacking in sweetness as espresso . But if your after that classic strong , bitter Italian experience then it's the coffee for you .


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't go on what looks nice . Weigh out , taste , adjust . If your can't make flavours out , then add a little water to the shot . Italian job will have a robusta kick to it , so may feel, taste strong purely as a result of the robusta. Personally I found it hard to drink , especially neat and lacking in sweetness as espresso . But if your after that classic strong , bitter Italian experience then it's the coffee for you .


Thanks for that info, it's funny because after experimenting with those Nero beans my dad got me, I felt like I was getting somewhere. These new beans threw me off, I had maybe gained a bit of confidence as I did think that I had got to a point whereby I had got things quite well dialled in. Maybe I did and as you say I'm getting what it's supposed to be giving and just aren't keen.

I did add water and tasted then tasted again and it did get better.

i have 1.5 kg of the stuff so I'll do some more experimenting, it maybe that this becomes my americano blend !

thanks again, definitely helped me. I'll post up some results with more info, yield , weight out etc on my Sage thread. Oh and can I be cheeky and ask if you have a bean recommendation for my next lot of exerimenting with espresso please?


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I remember my first dose was 21g in , 48g out, 25 seconds. That ratio may need to be more like 1:1.5 ish rather than 1 : 2.3 ish . Anyway I've got plenty of beans to play around with


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wes78 said:


> I remember my first dose was 21g in , 48g out, 25 seconds. That ratio may need to be more like 1:1.5 ish rather than 1 : 2.3 ish . Anyway I've got plenty of beans to play around with


Yeah you need to tighten the grinder up , dont be afraid to go over 25 seconds either


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm happy now, I can taste burnt rubber!

Must have this dialled in .

Best ratio for me seemed to be 1: 1.4 . Just like Guinness with tons of robusta crema. That seemed to bring the flavours out. Not to my taste, at least not yet it o have 1.5 kg to get through so I'll keep experimenting and drink it with touch of milk if needs be.

i did think that on the odd morning when I really really want a good coffee hit that this may be preferable. I'll move to red brick tomorrow


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wes78 said:


> I'm happy now, I can taste burnt rubber!
> 
> Must have this dialled in .
> 
> ...


Red Brick may be better at 1:1.8 to 2 , always been tasty when i have had it


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ah that's good to know - thanks for the info.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Interestingly, after watching a YT video from Tim Wendelboe I tried the IJ in a wider cup and I have to be honest it tasted different!

maybe its a nose thing but it definitely tasted better, less harsh, more smooth and enjoyable, almost less intense. I know he extolled the virtues of wider cups but I didn't expect that.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Had a trial run with the Italian Job beans - 8 days post roast.

I really feel like I'm getting the hang of dialling this one in, took me a kilo mind.

doses at 21g - finished up with 42.5g out in 36 seconds.

this was the best tasting shot, I tried a 1:1.5 yield in around 30 seconds and just wasn't right at all. I'm not good on tasting but it tasted bitter to my taste. I also tried leaving it longer to compensate, 48g yield (1:2.3). This again tasted wrong to me, but differently wrong if that makes sense, almost like I had over compensated.

So..I went back to 1:2 and although it's not necessarily to my taste, I'm sure is the robusta as I can definitely taste that!, I think it is not far off being how it should be. I do keep thinking it's not to my taste, but I keep going back for more!

looking forward to more experimenting then dialling the red brick in later in the week, probably will be very different.

thanks to @Mrboots2u and @ronsil for their help with this one so far


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Wes78 said:


> Had a trial run with the Italian Job beans - 8 days post roast.
> 
> I really feel like I'm getting the hang of dialling this one in, took me a kilo mind.
> 
> ...


Ill be travelling back to my set up soon. I'll have waiting for me a kilo if Italian Job which I'll order a week before. I actually started to like it. If I remember I liked 18g in, 31g out in just over 30 secs. It hit a nice note.

people do say it's a beginners bean.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't go on what looks nice . Weigh out , taste , adjust . If your can't make flavours out , then add a little water to the shot . Italian job will have a robusta kick to it , so may feel, taste strong purely as a result of the robusta. Personally I found it hard to drink , especially neat and lacking in sweetness as espresso . But if your after that classic strong , bitter Italian experience then it's the coffee for you .


I would be interested to know which beans you favour for your espresso. I'll like to give them a try.

cheers


----------



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Wes78 said:


> I tend to spend a lot of time wiping it down and keeping it shiny!


I know that feeling, lol!!

The Oracle looks great - enjoy!


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Looks great! I'm a little jealous! This and the dual boiler machines were ones that really got me wanting them. I was so close to buying one but held off.

I honestly thought it would give you a decent espresso right out of the box with all the features it has on. Have you had the white glove service yet, it would be interesting to see what they do and what advice they give as who knows if down the line I will end up getting one of these machines.

Also how many drinks can you make in a row with these and not have the quality suffer, i know that's a rather specific question just wondering as with the dual boilers and heat coil on paper it sounds amazing no idea if in real life its worth it or if its marketing spiel to make me want to buy it.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Richard_severn said:


> Looks great! I'm a little jealous! This and the dual boiler machines were ones that really got me wanting them. I was so close to buying one but held off.


I cannot argue, I think they look great.



Richard_severn said:


> I honestly thought it would give you a decent espresso right out of the box with all the features it has on


It did for me!



Richard_severn said:


> Have you had the white glove service yet, it would be interesting to see what they do and what advice they give as who knows if down the line I will end up getting one of these machines.


The White glove service is booked for tomorrow. If their is anything specific you would like asking, let me know.



Richard_severn said:


> Also how many drinks can you make in a row with these and not have the quality suffer, i know that's a rather specific question just wondering as with the dual boilers and heat coil on paper it sounds amazing no idea if in real life its worth it or if its marketing spiel to make me want to buy it.


Im not sure to be honest, I would certainly expect it to perform well in the domestic environment. Having used it for a few weeks now, I would be happy to make coffees for house guests after dinner without the quality suffering at all.

I would advise you to have a good look around, this site, other sites, internet articles, You Tube. You will drive yourself crazy but the research is important IMO. As you know, there are traditional machines, modern, HX, DB, bean to cup etc.. so have a look around and see what you think. Word of warning though, their are plenty of options!

If you have any Oracle specific questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed reply Wes, and sorry about the confusion I thought you said the first cups made you pull a funny face, as in they were really bad.

I'm currently reading everything I can I'm hoping to have Gaggia Classic early next week as that will be a nice starting machine to make sure I enjoy making it and I will get good use out of it before I commit to a more expensive purchase. I would love a double boiler machine for the ease of use and not be waiting for it to heat up and cool down between steam and shots ETC I really want the sage Doubble boiler but at £1100 ish pounds its so expensive for someone just venturing into the world of espressos.

A few questions about the white glove service. Is it included in the purchase of the machine or is it an extra you pay for? Also, what do they show you, I know they show you how to set the machine up and make a decent coffee with it things like that but is it going to be like watching a DVD of the instruction manual or is it someone who is passionate about coffee. Someone explaining how the machine does what it does who knows a lot more than they need to who goes the extra mile, that's what I really hope it is! I guess if it is that would steer me massively towards getting one in the future as they look amazing and the performance seems top notch.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

My pleasure!, the first few shots must have been with the Italian Job bean, I didn't know what Robusta was, I do now!. It's a ...err.. acquired taste.

Having said that, I find it gives consistent shots with this coffee. I can soon get it dialed in to what I had produced earlier that day if you see what I mean.

Have a read of mrboots2u review of the machine but more importantly the White glove service he explains on this page (no extra charge on top of the machine itself)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19208&p=218822#post218822

I have heard the Gaggia is a good starter machine but don't really know much about it. Have you thought about what grinder to pair with it?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Sage dual boiler - How not to do it.......this made my toes curl! Worth watching for the comedy factor...


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

"It's cremmin' all over the place"!

comedy value indeed haha


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

The poor machine.







they must be doing it on purpose for the comedic value!

Wes I will have a read of that review as so far I haven't really seen a detailed one! The grinder I will be using to start with is the handground one that was off kickstarter it seems to produce a good consistent grind however I can see myself upgrading to an electric one in the near future.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sounds good Richard - keep us posted.

I will review the white glove service in the next couple of days and put my findings on my oracle thread on the sage forum .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lake_m said:


> Sage dual boiler - How not to do it.......this made my toes curl! Worth watching for the comedy factor...


And this is why you need scales .....


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

nicholasj said:


> I actually started to like it. If I remember I liked 18g in, 31g out in just over 30 secs. It hit a nice note.


After a couple of weeks with this, I absolutely agree.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Red Brick may be better at 1:1.8 to 2 , always been tasty when i have had it


Yes, just tried it, 21g in , 33g out in 34 seconds. Bit too acidic I think.

Tomorrow I will let it run longer and try get 40g out, might need to coarsen the grind too.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

A photo of my increasing bean stock


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wes78 said:


> A photo of my increasing bean stock
> 
> View attachment 26726


Looks a bit like our bean shelf!!!


----------

